# Two new Interval A/Cs dropped in account.



## youknowthenight (Jan 10, 2019)

Not sure why, but two more A/Cs dropped into my interval account in the last few days. Haven't had any activity that would trigger it I don't think.


----------



## Theiggy (Jan 10, 2019)

What do you own? I joined last year, own Marriott Surf Club and have never gotten an AC. I’ve also not exchanged. I did buy a Getaway tho. 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## kwelty (Jan 10, 2019)

I got two today too!  My Harbor Ridge timeshare close to Bar Harbor ME is the source, I believe.  I was told by staff that a high demand resort can negotiate for the AC's by being exclusive to II.


*My Certificates*
*Certificate #000*




*Eligible Travel Dates*
10 Jan 2019 - 30 Jun 2019
*Expires*
07 Jul 2019
*Unit Details*
3 BedroomsSleeps 8 Total, 8 PrivateFull Kitchen
*Status*
Unredeemed
#000[/paste:font]




*Eligible Travel Dates*
10 Jan 2019 - 30 Jun 2019
*Expires*
07 Jul 2019
*Unit Details*
3 BedroomsSleeps 8 Total, 8 PrivateFull Kitchen
*Status*
Unredeemed
#00029139351[/paste:font]


----------



## dmbrand (Jan 10, 2019)

Same here; two new ACs showed up this afternoon in our account.  They are good thru July 7.  There was a 2bd Marriott Grand Ocean available for this weekend, so I clicked thru to get a price....$229.  Most availability for winter check in dates in low demand areas.


----------



## WalnutBaron (Jan 10, 2019)

Think of A/C's as a promotional device by II to encourage exchanges for low-demand weeks that might otherwise go unused. Remember that, if you use an A/C, you're going to cough up a nearly $300 exchange fee to II. Yes, that's a cheap price for a week's accommodations, but it's also better for both II and the resort if the unit is used than if it goes unused.


----------



## echino (Jan 10, 2019)

Got the same. The existing certificate had a $289 fee. The two new ones are $229 and $299. The $229 one can see significantly less inventory than the other two.


----------



## regatta333 (Jan 10, 2019)

I got two as well.  Too bad they weren't issued sooner as I could've used one for an upcoming week, but I've already 
booked something else.


----------



## Sugarcubesea (Jan 10, 2019)

kwelty said:


> I got two today too!  My Harbor Ridge timeshare close to Bar Harbor ME is the source, I believe.  I was told by staff that a high demand resort can negotiate for the AC's by being exclusive to II.
> 
> 
> *My Certificates*
> ...



I received one new AC, same dates as above... I guess they know there is no way I could use 2 AC's


----------



## mdurette (Jan 10, 2019)

Sweet.   Got 2 new ones too.   These freebies usually pull better last minute items.   But I know have 5, might be time to share some of them with family/friends as I won’t go through them all myself.


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 10, 2019)

No new ones for me.   I deposited a Thanksgiving week at  Marriott Shadow Ridge Villages too, I would think that would qualify.


----------



## Theiggy (Jan 10, 2019)

Nothing in my stepfather’s Cypress Harbour account either and he exchanged his week. Maybe this one wasn’t for Marriott owners?


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## PcflEZFlng (Jan 10, 2019)

A couple of them landed in my account also. Nothing of interest yet, but mainly because I like to go to the desert in low season (May-Sept). Hoping they get extended as June gets closer, and that some CA/AZ entries show up.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 10, 2019)

Mom and Dad got two in one of their accounts (Stormy Point in Branson) but not in the other (Lakewood at Lake of the Ozarks) and I don't have any in my brand new II account.  I think Mom and Dad are getting ready to use one of the $289 ones for a week in late April for Branson.  Great deal for a 3BR!


----------



## DannyTS (Jan 10, 2019)

i have been an interval member since mid-July. I just got one in the Vistana corporate account and one in the individual account


----------



## tschwa2 (Jan 10, 2019)

I have 2 in each of my 3 accounts.  The $289 one which I had for awhile (not sure how long) and now also the $299.  yawn.  
Would have liked at least one of the $229 just to see what was available.


----------



## missyrcrews (Jan 10, 2019)

And done.  They got a 2BR sleeps 8 at Surrey (which they like) for $289 April 28-May 5.  They are so happy!  And to think that we didn't even know what those certificates were until you folks told me.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2019)

sun starved Gayle said:


> No new ones for me.   I deposited a Thanksgiving week at  Marriott Shadow Ridge Villages too, I would think that would qualify.




These two new ones are not associated with deposits, they are just random ones that II drops in your account.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 11, 2019)

DannyTS said:


> i have been an interval member since mid-July. I just got one in the Vistana corporate account and one in the individual account



Now that you are a Lincoln fan....I have used these Freebie ACs to pull Pollard Brook many times.   Sometimes we just use them for 3/4 night stays.  Still extremely cost effective.


----------



## Bernie8245 (Jan 11, 2019)

Two ACs showed up in my account this morning also. I own at Grand Crowne in Branson. I'm currently at Grande Ocean in Hilton Head for 4 weeks!


----------



## sun starved Gayle (Jan 11, 2019)

I now have a new one in my account today also. Same expiration date of 6/30/19.


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 11, 2019)

Made me look.
Wasn't expecting to see anything, so very surprised to find THREE certificates!


----------



## b2bailey (Jan 11, 2019)

Quick search shows some interesting last minute availability -- Beachcomer Inn (one of my favorites) in Tahoe -- Riviera Shores in Capistrano Beach, CA. Both a bargain at less than $50 / night.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 14, 2019)

Two in mine also, Welk Owner, for $229. This is not the first time I've had seemingly random ACs show up in my II account. Another time I've gotten a couple for writing reviews on II though, I know that. And ya'll We'll prolly just use ours for a getaway in Branson since we're midwest with a toddler.... Driving more than 4-6 hours becomes a real pain so these ACs are great for us. 
I was gonna start a threat about this, glad I didn't duplicate, but I do have a new path of discussion: Why do some people bash the hell out of II/RCI's ACs and "bonus weeks"? I've used them successfully and because of these I will prolly take 3, 5-7 day vacations and only use at most, 1/2 of my owned points of a 2br in Branson.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 14, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Two in mine also, Welk Owner, for $229. This is not the first time I've had seemingly random ACs show up in my II account. Another time I've gotten a couple for writing reviews on II though, I know that. And ya'll We'll prolly just use ours for a getaway in Branson since we're midwest with a toddler.... Driving more than 4-6 hours becomes a real pain so these ACs are great for us.
> I was gonna start a threat about this, glad I didn't duplicate, but I do have a new path of discussion: Why do some people bash the hell out of II/RCI's ACs and "bonus weeks"? I've used them successfully and because of these I will prolly take 3, 5-7 day vacations and only use at most, 1/2 of my owned points of a 2br in Branson.



I call if the GOF effect, the older we get the easier it becomes to complain about every little thing. GOF - grumpy old fart.

I got my 2 also, for a unit I no longer own that Interval would love me to deposit apparently. 

I just used one in December so I needed a resupply.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 14, 2019)

Hahaha GOF effect. I like it! 
In my, albeit limitted experience in the professional world (I'm 31), no matter how good things are, some people will always find something to whine about.....
But these new ACs are pretty weak. The AC I got for renewing my membership with II has literally 5x as many options. Even in the same area (Branson).


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 14, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I call if the GOF effect, the older we get the easier it becomes to complain about every little thing. GOF - grumpy old fart.
> 
> I got my 2 also, for a unit I no longer own that Interval would love me to deposit apparently.
> 
> ...



We need to write a paper for a journal!


----------



## Theiggy (Jan 15, 2019)

Yay I found a cert in my account too! 


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## pedro47 (Jan 16, 2019)

We found a certificate in our account today. Nothing of interest found.


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 16, 2019)

Yeah, the freebies are extremely limited..... Good thing I like Branson and it's close to me/the closest resort area to me. Freaking Midwest=middle of everything and nothing......


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 16, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> Yeah, the freebies are extremely limited..... Good thing I like Branson and it's close to me/the closest resort area to me. Freaking Midwest=middle of everything and nothing......



Flyover country.  My wife wants to go to that place you can dig for gems, is that close to Branson?  I’ll have to grab a week near there to take her.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (Jan 16, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Flyover country.  My wife wants to go to that place you can dig for gems, is that close to Branson?  I’ll have to grab a week near there to take her.
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro



You would think after she found you, she wouldn't need to do that anymore!


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 16, 2019)

buzglyd said:


> You would think after she found you, she wouldn't need to do that anymore!


^ hahahaha! Are you talking about serious prospecting or Silver Dollar City? Silver Dollar City is right outside of Branson and is actually pretty awesome.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 16, 2019)

Shankilicious said:


> ^ hahahaha! Are you talking about serious prospecting or Silver Dollar City? Silver Dollar City is right outside of Branson and is actually pretty awesome.



Its in Arkansas, Crater of Diamonds State Park. 

https://www.arkansasstateparks.com/parks/crater-diamonds-state-park


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 17, 2019)

Not close Smith. Almost a 5 hour drive


----------



## PamMo (Jan 19, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> Flyover country.  My wife wants to go to that place you can dig for gems, is that close to Branson?  I’ll have to grab a week near there to take her...



Crater of Diamonds is great fun! We took our nephews there, and had a blast digging in the dirt and sluicing the mud in our hunt for a big diamond for their mom! We think we found a small one, but dropped it and lost it in the mud again. A week after we were there, a kid found a record setting diamond!

Instead of staying in Branson, best to stay in one of the many timeshares around Hot Springs, Arkansas. From there, it's about an hour drive down to Crater of Diamonds State Park.


----------



## SmithOp (Jan 19, 2019)

PamMo said:


> Crater of Diamonds is great fun! We took our nephews there, and had a blast digging in the dirt and sluicing the mud in our hunt for a big diamond for their mom! We think we found a small one, but dropped it and lost it in the mud again. A week after we were there, a kid found a record setting diamond!
> 
> Instead of staying in Branson, best to stay in one of the many timeshares around Hot Springs, Arkansas. From there, it's about an hour drive down to Crater of Diamonds State Park.



Perfect!  thanks for the tip on location to stay.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## Ubil (Jan 21, 2019)

Does the inventory seen by ACs change over time?  Some of the posts on this thread seem to say this.  Do the available locations change over time?


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro[/QUOTE]


----------



## Theiggy (Jan 21, 2019)

Yes I believe they do


Sent from my iPhone using Tapatalk


----------



## dsmrp (Jan 21, 2019)

Ubil said:


> Does the inventory seen by ACs change over time?  Some of the posts on this thread seem to say this.  Do the available locations change over time?



Generally new units are added JIT into the current month, or following one depending upon when we are in the month. IMO the better stuff farther out in time is available when the AC first appears.​


----------



## klpca (Jan 21, 2019)

Ubil said:


> Does the inventory seen by ACs change over time?  Some of the posts on this thread seem to say this.  Do the available locations change over time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


[/QUOTE]
Since you are a TUG member, you can access the sightings board. There is a thread there that lists nice sightings using an AC.


----------



## mdurette (Jan 21, 2019)

Ubil said:


> Does the inventory seen by ACs change over time?  Some of the posts on this thread seem to say this.  Do the available locations change over time?
> 
> 
> Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


[/QUOTE]

They are associated with a grid that shows locations and months they are offered.   I find this grid is spot on for AC inventory that is further out.   LM weeks do tend to pop up that fall outside of the grid. 

To see grid:  my units; go to ACs, click on the certificate number, click on grid tab


----------



## CalGalTraveler (Jan 21, 2019)

They are associated with a grid that shows locations and months they are offered.   I find this grid is spot on for AC inventory that is further out.   LM weeks do tend to pop up that fall outside of the grid.

To see grid:  my units; go to ACs, click on the certificate number, click on grid tab[/QUOTE]

Thanks for the tip. Grid is VERY helpful as I was struggling to see what's available at a glance.  (Tuggers are the best!) I have 2 certs expiring on the same date in July. Does the resort availability differ between certs? or do I need to check each one separately?


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 21, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> They are associated with a grid that shows locations and months they are offered.   I find this grid is spot on for AC inventory that is further out.   LM weeks do tend to pop up that fall outside of the grid.
> 
> To see grid:  my units; go to ACs, click on the certificate number, click on grid tab



Thanks for the tip. Grid is VERY helpful as I was struggling to see what's available at a glance.  (Tuggers are the best!) I have 2 certs expiring on the same date in July. Does the resort availability differ between certs? or do I need to check each one separately?[/QUOTE]
I'm sure you got the same ACs the rest of us did. They have the same availability. I'm hoping to use two at the same resort this spring for a family trip. So I've done the hard check on this already lol


----------



## mdurette (Jan 22, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> I have 2 certs expiring on the same date in July. Does the resort availability differ between certs? or do I need to check each one separately?



You should check each separately - the two that were recently dropped into the account definitely have differences.  Looking at those 2 for May available units right now:
1 has 7 locations offered and a cost of $229 to redeem
The other has 7 locations offered and a cost of $299 to redeem


----------



## Shankilicious (Jan 22, 2019)

mdurette is right. I have one with a redemption cost of $229 and the other, with more options is $299. The $229 has 8 options in April, the $299 one has 35. I was just looking at  Branson..... and in that location its, 9 resorts available vs 19. I've also noticed that since these ACs dropped, the availability has changed a bit, especially in regards to what's available in the near future.


----------



## SandyPGravel (Feb 6, 2019)

Ok I'm admitting my ignorance here.  But I don't see a $229 or $299 cost for an A/C.  I've never used one so does the cost show up when you select someplace?  I've booked my first Getaway and the prices are listed for those.  I saw something about giving the A/C to someone else and a $69 fee for that.  I have two in my account currently.  I read someone had 5 in their account.  Not sure how these are divvied out.


----------



## chalee94 (Feb 6, 2019)

SandyPGravel said:


> Ok I'm admitting my ignorance here.  But I don't see a $229 or $299 cost for an A/C.  I've never used one so does the cost show up when you select someplace?



right. you select the AC "unit" and find a location in a month that they offer availability. Once you select the villa that you want (assuming you can find something), you just go through the process to find out how much it would cost. So long as you back out before completing/confirming the payment process, there is no charge.


----------



## mdurette (May 16, 2019)

The $299 one has been extended to the end of Sept.

Edit:  Interesting - others are reporting all of their freebies have extended to Sept.  I only had one.   What about the rest of you?


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2019)

I have two that still expire July 7th.  A new one just appeared good until Oct 6th.

My membership expires in June, I have an offer letter that will give me another freebie if I re-up for 3 years with a $45 discount.

I’m going right down to the wire but will pay up before it expires June 20th.  Right now it wont let me confirm an AC past that date.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## buzglyd (May 16, 2019)

SmithOp said:


> I have two that still expire July 7th.  A new one just appeared good until Oct 6th.
> 
> My membership expires in June, I have an offer letter that will give me another freebie if I re-up for 3 years with a $45 discount.
> 
> ...



I got a new one as well. Kinda booked up for the year but one never knows when I'll pull the trigger on something else.


----------



## PcflEZFlng (May 16, 2019)

Nothing new for me yet. Of the two freebies I got earlier in the year, I redeemed one of them for a stay in June. I still have the other one but it hasn't been extended yet. No new ones either.


----------



## amycurl (May 16, 2019)

I have, like, 40 bazillion. None of them will be good for anything, unless I want to go to the desert in July or August, apparently.

#stilllookingforeastcoastsecondweekofJuly


----------



## SmithOp (May 16, 2019)

amycurl said:


> I have, like, 40 bazillion. None of them will be good for anything, unless I want to go to the desert in July or August, apparently.
> 
> #stilllookingforeastcoastsecondweekofJuly



July 4th week in Palm Desert Marriott studio is tempting just to get out of town for the holiday, its like a war zone in my neighborhood with all the illegal fireworks.


Sent from my iPad using Tapatalk Pro


----------



## b2bailey (May 17, 2019)

Just noticed this morning that one of three has been extended past June.


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 17, 2019)

Out of my two, one was extended to Oct. Seems that all the Mexico offers have high mandatory AI - not a good deal.


----------



## buzglyd (May 17, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Out of my two, one was extended to Oct. Seems that all the Mexico offers have high mandatory AI - not a good deal.



I saw a whole bunch of off season Lagunamar with mine. No AI.


----------



## pedro47 (May 17, 2019)

Nothing for us. We do not travel July thru the end Sept.


----------



## mdurette (May 17, 2019)

CalGalTraveler said:


> Out of my two, one was extended to Oct. Seems that all the Mexico offers have high mandatory AI - not a good deal.



I just checked - there are some nice resorts in Mexico being offered with it that are not AI


----------



## rapmarks (May 17, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> Mom and Dad got two in one of their accounts (Stormy Point in Branson) but not in the other (Lakewood at Lake of the Ozarks) and I don't have any in my brand new II account.  I think Mom and Dad are getting ready to use one of the $289 ones for a week in late April for Branson.  Great deal for a 3BR!


I saw that your parents own at Lakewood. I owned there for twenty years but they were not part of II


----------



## CalGalTraveler (May 17, 2019)

mdurette said:


> I just checked - there are some nice resorts in Mexico being offered with it that are not AI



Which ones? I looked in Cabo and Cancun only. I do see Lagunamar (where I would love to visit) however I don't know if Aug and Sept are decent given hurricane season.  Would like to go there Nov or early Dec.


----------



## HudsHut (May 17, 2019)

Only 1 has been extended so far.


----------



## mdurette (May 24, 2019)

Two new ACs in my account this morning:
 expires 2/2/20 - $299 exchange fee
 expires 2/1/20 - $229 exchange fee​


----------



## missyrcrews (May 24, 2019)

rapmarks said:


> I saw that your parents own at Lakewood. I owned there for twenty years but they were not part of II


They are now part of II as well...just in the past year, I think.  Dually affiliated.


----------



## missyrcrews (May 24, 2019)

I have one that expires in February.  I've never deposited...so this must be a "just because!"  First one for me!


----------



## mdurette (May 24, 2019)

missyrcrews said:


> I have one that expires in February.  I've never deposited...so this must be a "just because!"  First one for me!



Ahh...you finally broke down and got an II account I see!      Yes, these are what I call "freebies"  you get them for free - you don't have to do anything to obtain:  no deposit, no getaway purchase, etc.    But, you do have to pay an exchange fee to use them, sometimes taxes too.   Still a great cost for a week vacation.   Mostly shoulder and offseason - but there are some incredible LM gems to be found too!


----------



## missyrcrews (May 24, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Ahh...you finally broke down and got an II account I see!      Yes, these are what I call "freebies"  you get them for free - you don't have to do anything to obtain:  no deposit, no getaway purchase, etc.    But, you do have to pay an exchange fee to use them, sometimes taxes too.   Still a great cost for a week vacation.   Mostly shoulder and offseason - but there are some incredible LM gems to be found too!


Yes, I got an II account over Christmas break.  Panina explained that I didn't have to deposit my weeks to access the getaways/etc.  I am working on Vet's Day weekend at present.  $100/night is our threshold, and the AC would come in at that price.  RCI hasn't had anything yet...no sales to speak of.  Still haven't booked Labor Day yet either.  Time's a tickin' on that one!


----------



## buzglyd (May 24, 2019)

mdurette said:


> Two new ACs in my account this morning:
> expires 2/2/20 - $299 exchange fee
> expires 2/1/20 - $229 exchange fee​



Same for me. I now have a total of 5. Too much travel booked in 2019 to use them!


----------



## Shankilicious (May 24, 2019)

These two new ones that expire Feb 20 have pretty decent options as far as ACs go. A good deal of options in Colorado starting third weekend in November, which should be the time they open the slopes. Plenty of other less famous ski areas in the winter too. I'll definitely end up using at least one of these if not both, giving one to a friend or family.


----------

